# Medical billing at home/Medicare question



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I was asked if people who do medical billing from home can do Medicare billing. Since there are quite a few people on HT who do this type of work, I'm hoping someone will have an answer


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

MariaAZ said:


> I was asked if people who do medical billing from home can do Medicare billing. Since there are quite a few people on HT who do this type of work, I'm hoping someone will have an answer


Medical coding is all the same, has been since the Uniform Billing Act of 1982 (I think that was the one) was implemented, so I don't see why not. 

Haven't worked directly in medical billing since the mid-80s, but there is no way the insurance companies and Medicare changed after forcing all providers to comply.  (Was working for a hospital company back then, automating the health-care system.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input  I'll pass it along. Love HT, there's always an answer!


----------

